# best audio upgrade i did...



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

now i dont have to take it off my belt all the time and can hop on and off the bike without the hassle of it and it also fits really tight so no moving around or anything... i love it and also easy to see :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o and sry bout the bike being dirty, i gotta clean up after the peanut butter we went through yesterday


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet! is that the otter box or what? the handlebar mounts included with it?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no i had the otterbox and just bought the ram mount the otterbox is 100% waterproof trust me i already tested it a few times submerged...... and the ram mount will not move once you tighten it down both very very high quality products as far as the ram mount goes it is very hard to find with the ipod clip every where is out of stock but i found one left on ebay and hopped all over it lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice bro. very nice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool.... :rockn:


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

does your ipod every cut off or have a problem skipping thru songs when ur riding with it on the mount? I've got my otter box zip tied to the handle bars and it will cut off and skip thru songs if i'm riding on some bumpy terrain. I was thining the mount may help out but wanted to check before I ordered it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

aubruterider i will let ya know after this weekend i havent went on a ride with it due to me not having the audiopipe on there because they were off getting powdercoated


----------

